
Show HN: Dutch app helps you find a Döner place for your after party cravings - wiemee
https://nudoner.nl/?ref=fndz
======
undersuit
You lucky Europeans and your Döner Kebabs. Any special preparation the Dutch
get on their döners?

------
feulix
Dutchie here. Am downloading, will share with friends.

~~~
feulix
Correction: no Android version. Not downloading, will perhaps share.

------
arjun27
Would be awesome to have real time status on queues sizes. Sucks to end up at
a crowded Doner place when I'm starving :)

~~~
brkzk
Haha, maybe we can have a Periscope like feature to livestream the queues!

------
Piskvorrr
I wonder what data source it uses. Google? OpenStreetMap? Does it take opening
hours into account?

~~~
brkzk
We use Google Places, locations are stored in Firebase. Users can also submit
places to our database and we check them to make sure they're valid.

To answer your question about the opening hours, yes it takes them into
account as well!

We plan on updating the app soon /frequently with new features like feedback,
geofenced reminders and favourites.

~~~
Piskvorrr
Awesome!

~~~
brkzk
Thanks!

------
Freak_NL
Why no web application?

~~~
brkzk
Its for those late nights, when you really need your fix after a long bar
crawl. Take out the phone, open the app, hit the button and get your Döner.

Of course, we will at some point make a web app. We focussed on apps first as
we have more experience in native app development.

